# Id This Cichlid?



## SAVAGEE (Feb 11, 2013)

Bought it as "small African cichlid" , i was thinking maybe its a ice blue cichlid? ill post better pics when i get home


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

im going to go with a hybrid.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Appears to be some sort of the Metriaclima zebra complex. Too small to tell which, or if it is pure. If it is a male, and only once it is mature will we be able to tell.


----------



## SAVAGEE (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah i think its a male he was the dominate one in the tank at lfs and starting to color up nice , heres some more pics , do you guys think its a ice blue?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Fogelhund said:


> Appears to be some sort of the Metriaclima zebra complex. Too small to tell which, or if it is pure. If it is a male, and only once it is mature will we be able to tell.


Adding another picture doesn't change this.


----------



## austings (May 12, 2012)

I think its a hybrid. The stripes are not equal on both sides. I counted 4 stripes on one side, and 6 on the other side.


----------



## SAVAGEE (Feb 11, 2013)

Fogelhund said:


> Adding another picture doesn't change this.


Maybe It ll help somebody with more experience or somebody who seen this fish before



austings said:


> I think its a hybrid. The stripes are not equal on both sides. I counted 4 stripes on one side, and 6 on the other side.


The stripes come and go , when its feeding time it shows 6 stripes on both sides , it normally doesn't show none at all or 4 stripes


----------



## IanR29 (Dec 13, 2012)

Looks like a Lombario + Some Zebra mix to me.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

SAVAGEE said:


> Fogelhund said:
> 
> 
> > Adding another picture doesn't change this.
> ...


FYI - The likelihood of somebody with more experience than Fogelhund at identifying african cichlids seeing this post is slim-to-none. I would take his word for it - you won't get a positive ID on this fish until it grows some more.


----------



## SAVAGEE (Feb 11, 2013)

> FYI - The likelihood of somebody with more experience than Fogelhund at identifying african cichlids seeing this post is slim-to-none. I would take his word for it - you won't get a positive ID on this fish until it grows some more.


theres still a chance...doesnt hurt to try lol


----------



## SAVAGEE (Feb 11, 2013)

heres a update he got a little bit bigger , do you think its still to small to id?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

As said before, probably a Metriaclima zebra type mix. Might have Greshakei in the mix, but is not a good example/ pure race of one.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Try again in 4-6 months.


----------



## SAVAGEE (Feb 11, 2013)

Fogelhund said:


> Try again in 4-6 months.


have you seen this type of fish before or does it look familiar?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

SAVAGEE said:


> Fogelhund said:
> 
> 
> > Try again in 4-6 months.
> ...


There are at least six species of zebra types, with reddish dorsal fins, not to mention geographical variants. At this age, they all look the same. Once mature, you "might" be able to tell the difference.


----------



## SAVAGEE (Feb 11, 2013)

I know you said to try again in 4-6 months but this guy changed appearance Alot And Got Bigger Quick , Maybe you Can ID now? , Also Since my Yellow Labs Happn To be in the pics do they look pure to you guys?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Looks like, as said before, a Metriclima zebra fish of mixed parentage which includes a Red Top type. Kind of a weird looking fish. See if the barring ever gets black... odd how there is more barring on the body than around the face. A rather common mass market mixed bag fish.

Far as I can tell, the Yellow Labs look fine. Maybe a little chubby.


----------



## SAVAGEE (Feb 11, 2013)

do you guys think it can be Metriaclima aurora?


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks like another hybrid to me as we'll.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

SAVAGEE said:


> do you guys think it can be Metriaclima aurora?


Bars are a prob for that idea.
My guess is you will never know for sure.
Yep there are sines that some guys are hybrid but yep seen hybrid Mbuna that show none of these sines.

Mostly Metriaclima is about as far as I can go.

All the best James


----------

